# pioneer deh p6800mp losses sound above 30 volume



## bcolling (May 22, 2011)

I have had my pioneer HU installed in my car for four years and now when volume is over 30 the speakers cut out. The HU stays on and functions normally. All wires are connected well. I've always done my own car audio and have never had this problem any help would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Could be a short in one of the speakers or lines try cutting out one speaker at a time and turn up system to see if it continues without one speaker hooked up. When the system functions normally you
Have found your problem speaker.


----------

